# I am a 22 week pregnant feel in danger



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

I feel in danger.. live in where I am.
My husband went training for work.
And it was really nice weather I want walk to park.

So I walk maybe 5m some car stop by me
It was a big black guy.
He said "hey, where r u going? Do u want have 3 some?

I ask him, what???
He said "with your baby and me and u.

I was really really socked.
I ignored and walk again. And other black guy
He say hi, and ask my number

Then I walk 10m away from my house.
Otehr black guy yelling at me for a no reason.

I feel really danger without walk with my husband. Where I use to live people r very nice.

But since move here it happens.
Almost every day. Since then I am afraid go outside. Special pregnant

Is this happen to other girls or is because I am a Asian???


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

What on earth does this have to do with "sex in marriage"?


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Personal said:


> What on earth does this have to do with "sex in marriage"?


I don't know where to talk about it I guess police


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Personal said:


> What on earth does this have to do with "sex in marriage"?


Sometime even not about marriage post.
People are trying help and comments
so I thought this will be ok to talk about it. Sorry for wasting your time. ^^;;


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Personal said:


> What on earth does this have to do with "sex in marriage"?


some people has sympathy. When someone feel in danger they help thought.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

General discussion would be a better place for this. 

You need to talk with your husband about what is going on. 

There isn’t much you can do about the police with this. It isn’t a crime until something happens. 

I would not recommend walking to far from 
home. Maybe just up and down the block. 

Also, start carrying a can of mace or wasp spray. Aim for the eyes. 

If you live in an area that allows you to carry a weapon. Get trained in how to use one and get your carry permit.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Yoni said:


> Sometime even not about marriage post.
> People are trying help and comments
> so I thought this will be ok to talk about it. Sorry for wasting your time. ^^;;


You are not wasting people's time. It is obvious that English is a second language to you, and that is not meant as a negative. As such, people should keep in mind that you can make mistakes, such as which sub section you are posting in. But rude as it was phrased, the point holds that there are other sections that are more appropriate to you questions/concerns. Hopefully a mod will move the thread.

What do you mean by special pregnancy? 

The advice to take mace or something with you is good.

Do you have any girlfriends or other trusted people that you can walk with? Is this a poor neighborhood? Do you have any other means of transportation?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Simply put, and pregnant or not, you want to stay out of these areas for your own good. You've already heard the growl of the predators. You might need to do the treadmill thing at the gym or find a place to walk with less traffic and people with more class. A lot of extra trouble, but think of it like wearing a mask. This day and age, you won't be able to depend on the police to keep the area safe or other people to get you out of a jam. If you have a neighbor with a large dog, or if you have one, that needs walking, take it with you.
I second the recommendation for a companion to walk with you. BTW, its not happening because you are Asian albeit a chicks complexion/hair color tends to be considered a prize of sorts. I, for example, are drawn to redheads/strawberry blonds and I married a redhead/strawberry blond.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Where you are living now is a crappy neighborhood. I know all about them. If it is a mostly low income African American neighborhood, which it seems like it is, then any other race of female walking down the road is likely going to attract the sort of attention you did, especially if you are attractive. The sad reality of the USA is that some neighborhoods simply are not safe enough to walk outside. Ever. Stay indoors when you are alone.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

It does sound like where you went walking is not safe. Are there other safer places you can go? Can you make friends with a neighbor & walk with a buddy? Would you consider getting a dog for protection?


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> Where you are living now is a crappy neighborhood. I know all about them. If it is a mostly low income African American neighborhood, which it seems like it is, then any other race of female walking down the road is likely going to attract the sort of attention you did, especially if you are attractive. The sad reality of the USA is that some neighborhoods simply are not safe enough to walk outside. Ever. Stay indoors when you are alone.


Yeah it seem like lots american African here...
Before we moved here I should search better....
We were choosing this erea for lots south korean people live here. But same time it seem very bad.


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> It does sound like where you went walking is not safe. Are there other safer places you can go? Can you make friends with a neighbor & walk with a buddy? Would you consider getting a dog for protection?


I am thinking of have a big dog


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> You are not wasting people's time. It is obvious that English is a second language to you, and that is not meant as a negative. As such, people should keep in mind that you can make mistakes, such as which sub section you are posting in. But rude as it was phrased, the point holds that there are other sections that are more appropriate to you questions/concerns. Hopefully a mod will move the thread.
> 
> What do you mean by special pregnancy?
> 
> ...


Thank you! No I do not have a friend..or car yet..
I am think of have a big dog


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> It does sound like where you went walking is not safe. Are there other safer places you can go? Can you make friends with a neighbor & walk with a buddy? Would you consider getting a dog for protection?


Yeah I think it's best idea have a big dog


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

ABHale said:


> General discussion would be a better place for this.
> 
> You need to talk with your husband about what is going on.
> 
> ...


My husband told me he is going to teach me how to use a gun and have some protection spray. 
He is Special force. When he told me I need to know how to use a gun I haven't listen to him. And now I know why..I am new here has no Idea how American life are. South korea very save walk outside even in the night. Korea no allows gun...


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm not a fan of guns especially with a baby in the house. You will have to keep the gun locked up. How are you supposed to protect yourself if you have to get the gun out of the locked safe & then load it? In an emergency, there isn't enough time. To keep a loaded gun around a baby is crazy.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yoni said:


> My husband told me he is going to teach me how to use a gun and have some protection spray.
> He is Special force. When he told me I need to know how to use a gun I haven't listen to him. And now I know why..I am new here has no Idea how American life are. South korea very save walk outside even in the night. Korea no allows gun...


The safety of the USA varies greatly depending on your area. In my old neighborhood, no woman would ever walk outside ever unless she was a prostitute or a drug addict. It sounds like you are in a similar neighborhood. Your man should have warned you that the area was not safe. As long as you stay to yourself and stay indoors you will likely be fine. Do not answer the door when your man is not home. The idea you had about the big dog is a good one. Most of your shady, criminal types are afraid of big dogs with good reason. Seriously though, you and your guy should move out of that neighborhood like I did.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Yoni said:


> My husband told me he is going to teach me how to use a gun and have some protection spray.
> He is Special force. When he told me I need to know how to use a gun I haven't listen to him. And now I know why..I am new here has no Idea how American life are. South korea very save walk outside even in the night. Korea no allows gun...


South Korea is beautiful, I was as there in 1989. 

Welcome to America I guess.


----------



## maree (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys need to move. I would work on that ASAP. We lived in a crappy area for a little while and kept a sledge hammer near our front door and a baseball bat in our bedroom. We did have someone try to enter our apartment once at 1:30am and my husband went to the door and yelled thru the door, they left as soon as they realized it was a man at home. I know what it is like to be scared where you're living. A gun is a nice idea but you are really limited with that if you have a baby or toddler in the house. You'd have to keep it locked up which isn't ideal if you need it. Get a treadmill for home and just stay in unless your husband or someone can go with you if you need to go out. A dog is also a good idea if it barks as long as it can go outside or you have a safe place to walk it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Yoni said:


> My husband told me he is going to teach me how to use a gun and have some protection spray.
> He is Special force. When he told me I need to know how to use a gun I haven't listen to him. And now I know why..I am new here has no Idea how American life are. South korea very save walk outside even in the night. Korea no allows gun...


If your husband is Special Forces, why are you not on base housing or in a better neighborhood? Special Forces get damn good bonus pays on top of their normal pay.


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> If your husband is Special Forces, why are you not on base housing or in a better neighborhood? Special Forces get damn good bonus pays on top of their normal pay.


He divorce and helf money goes to ex..


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

maree said:


> You guys need to move. I would work on that ASAP. We lived in a crappy area for a little while and kept a sledge hammer near our front door and a baseball bat in our bedroom. We did have someone try to enter our apartment once at 1:30am and my husband went to the door and yelled thru the door, they left as soon as they realized it was a man at home. I know what it is like to be scared where you're living. A gun is a nice idea but you are really limited with that if you have a baby or toddler in the house. You'd have to keep it locked up which isn't ideal if you need it. Get a treadmill for home and just stay in unless your husband or someone can go with you if you need to go out. A dog is also a good idea if it barks as long as it can go outside or you have a safe place to walk it.


Yeah it's really uncomfortable everytime I have to feel nervous stay my own place..
I should more search better before moved in.
I am now afraid even go outside..
I am definitely move


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

ABHale said:


> South Korea is beautiful, I was as there in 1989.
> 
> Welcome to America I guess.


Oh really? How was it? You should go visit again south korea definitely change a lot better


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> The safety of the USA varies greatly depending on your area. In my old neighborhood, no woman would ever walk outside ever unless she was a prostitute or a drug addict. It sounds like you are in a similar neighborhood. Your man should have warned you that the area was not safe. As long as you stay to yourself and stay indoors you will likely be fine. Do not answer the door when your man is not home. The idea you had about the big dog is a good one. Most of your shady, criminal types are afraid of big dogs with good reason. Seriously though, you and your guy should move out of that neighborhood like I did.


Yeah. I been walk around some random man told me. "You shouldn't walk this erea.

I am like... it's 11am ok. I get it now.

I am definitely move better erea.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Please try to convince your husband to move out of there. You deserve to feel safe, ESPECIALLY with a new baby. Good luck to you.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Yoni said:


> He divorce and helf money goes to ex..


No base housing available?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> No base housing available?
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Base house are expensive..


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

GC1234 said:


> Please try to convince your husband to move out of there. You deserve to feel safe, ESPECIALLY with a new baby. Good luck to you.


Thank you


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> No base housing available?
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Depends on where he is stationed. It took 4 months for my wife and I to get into base housing in New York.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yoni said:


> Yeah. I been walk around some random man told me. "You shouldn't walk this erea.
> 
> I am like... it's 11am ok. I get it now.
> 
> I am definitely move better erea.


Before you move, search the crime stats in that city and neighborhood especially. Generally, even in the worst cities, the crime is almost always concentrated in certain areas. So, if you stay away from those, you will generally be safe.


----------

